# How Uber changed my life



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

In another thread someone asked the question, "what do you like about Uber?" The more accurate question to ask is how has "Uber changed you?" I honestly believe that Uber has changed me more than any other event in my lifetime.

Last year I was trying to do something special for my daughter for Christmas and this became the catalyst which led to my wife divorcing me. So after this event, I just lied around on my bed every day with my old cat Fuzzy feeling sorry for myself.

I took Uber to get to an interview and the driver was encouraging me to sign up to drive for Uber. I was not sure if I would be good at it but after much procrastinating I finally signed up. It was probably the best decision of my life. 

At first I was very scared about being able to getting people to the right to destinations on time. I was afraid if they might not like me. I stressed about it a lot, but after a few trips I realized I was getting the hang of it. After a few weeks I realized I loved it! I never realized how tiny my life was until I started driving Uber. It seemed like the life of everyone else out there was an enormous exciting world, but I was getting to become a tiny part of it all. Earlier in the year, I would walk to the nearest Holiday Station near my house 2 times a day just to buy a Coke for an excuse to talk someone. Now I was having dozens of people opening up to me about their life and asking me about my life! I did not think it could get any better, but then I discovered late night weekend driving.

If the daytime Pax were like discovering new worlds, night time driving was like discovering a new universe. The night time riders are so festive and friendly, always going out to party. It's like hanging with the cool kids from school, but the cool kids from every school in the city! I of course always knew there must be drinking and fun going on late at night on weekends. But I never realized how much fun people had doing it! Not in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would have beautiful women riding and cool dudes in my car like this.
But I am not just a passive driver to them getting from one place to another, I become an active part of their night of fun. If they want loud party music, I'll crank up my radio to the station of their choice. 

This job can be so deep at so many levels also. I am both a student and teacher. I asked many people questions about their occupations and many asked me about mine.
I am both a counselor and a patient. So many Pax open up to me about their problems and I try to help them out, and at the same time I open up to so many Pax about my problems and many of them try to help me out.

I am often a protector of those who are young and vulnerable. One night I picked up a 15 year old girl and took her to her destination. It just makes me shudder to think of the wrong Uber driver had come to pick her up instead.

Besides the obvious social benefits of driving Uber, I have also met several incredible people here on Uberpeople. Net. I don't even know what half of them look like, but I always have a picture in my head of them anyhow.

Several weeks ago, I signed up for Plenty of Fish because I kept on seeing it advertised here on this website. Two months later, I still don't have a nibble. But I don't care, I feel as if the odds are in my favor if I keep on driving Uber. I often believe that true love and romance might be at the end of the next ping. If not, there's always tomorrow.
I guess don't look at the Uber world through Rose Colored Glasses like I used to, and some things actually make me really frustrated and angry sometimes. But I honestly cannot imagine doing anything else now.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Another well written short story.

I wonder what someone would want to do for their daughter that leads to their wife divorcing them.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

SadUber said:


> In another thread someone asked the question, "what do you like about Uber?" The more accurate question to ask is how has "Uber changed you?" I honestly believe that Uber has changed me more than any other event in my lifetime.
> 
> Last year I was trying to do something special for my daughter for Christmas and this became the catalyst which led to my wife divorcing me. So after this event, I just lied around on my bed every day with my old cat Fuzzy feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> ...


Who doesnt love a story with a happy ending. Good for you!!!!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Too bad you did not started sharing your story here when you began driving for Uber.
But PrestonT has a point, tell us the deal about your wife and what you were going to do for your daughter for Christmas.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel a lot the same way SadUber. I feel like I have lived vicariously through others many exciting adventures that they have related to me.

My car is not as cool though, and I'm not so good at adding to their experience actively.

While it is amazing that I have had such beautiful people in my car, I'm also not banking on any romantic contact coming out of Uber or anywhere else in my life. I think I decided I'm happier with my dog and my cat anyway.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

I learned that it made me feel more inadequate then ever when I saw spoiled people dropping off to go bar hopping and then taking them back home to their huge houses. While I work two jobs. Yeah, makes you feel great.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I would like to find that Uber driver that provided your first ride. And beat him to death.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Too bad you did not started sharing your story here when you began driving for Uber.
> But PrestonT has a point, tell us the deal about your wife and what you were going to do for your daughter for Christmas.


That i want to know!

im starting to feel like SadUber was caged in the basement by his ex-wife and this is the first time hes ever experienced the real world.

yes, its 2017 and smart phones were invented and we sent a man to the moon. Crazy huh?!



NorCalPhil said:


> I would like to find that Uber driver that provided your first ride. And beat him to death.


Lol

So were you unemployed because of the divorce or are you chronically unemployable?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> im starting to feel like SadUber was caged in the basement by his ex-wife and this is the first time hes ever experienced the real world.


it rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Another well written short story.
> 
> I wonder what someone would want to do for their daughter that leads to their wife divorcing them.


I was trying to make a really cool Santa cam for Christmas. You could say my ex-wife and I are exact opposites. She did not go for it, and that was the end of it.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I was trying to make a really cool Santa cam for Christmas. You could say my ex-wife and I are exact opposites. She did not go for it, and that was the end of it.


Every parent does a SantaCam or something similar for their kids. What's the story?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> In another thread someone asked the question, "what do you like about Uber?" The more accurate question to ask is how has "Uber changed you?" I honestly believe that Uber has changed me more than any other event in my lifetime.
> 
> Last year I was trying to do something special for my daughter for Christmas and this became the catalyst which led to my wife divorcing me. So after this event, I just lied around on my bed every day with my old cat Fuzzy feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> ...


I loved this story. Im so glad uber has brought you happiness


----------



## ThomasCarter (Aug 9, 2017)

Makes traveling easy.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I dont do this for the money...

Never have...never will...

I enjoy the different people...

That I get in my SUV...

That's my playpen...

I used to go to parties occasionally...

Now the party comes to me...

It's all in how you approach it...

And what you expect from it...

It would be nice if they would fix the rates...

Its he$$ being a cheap gyppsy taxi...8O

Rakos

Funny they wouldn't let me use the word Gipsy...it translated to illegal...hah...8)


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I dont do this for the money...
> 
> Never have...never will...
> 
> ...


I also don't do it for the money. It's weird that there are so many different reasons people drive.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Every parent does a Santa cam or something similar for their kids. What's the story?


Dont hold back on us now SadUber


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Dont hold back on us now SadUber


It's a long story.
Kind of painful to remember.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> It's a long story.
> Kind of painful to remember.


Its what you do bro!


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I dont do this for the money...
> 
> Never have...never will...
> 
> ...


Just curious...

Why do you post your comments...

In this manner...

Are you trying to be...

Poetic or something?...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My fingers tire easy...

And my screen is so small...

Its hard to focus on long sentences...

Is it hard for you to read?

Rakos

PS. When you get old you MAY do the same thing...8)


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Dude, look the best you can, (get fit if needed, wear some nice clothes, etc.). Target bars and places in the evening that cater to an age group that would be interested in you. You will slaughter the snatch!

I'm happily married, but damn I wish this was around when I was single. Here is a good example. Nice girl, polite conversation for most of the ride, she had some drinks but she wasn't like wasted. Nice rack, real bubbly personality, especially as the chatting continued. I had her laughing most of the ride. 

Passenger: "wanna come up to my apartment tonight?"
Me: "Oh, no thank you, I'm married."
Passenger: "That's not what I asked you...(huge grin)"
Me: "...gulp..."

The ladies are thirsty.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Dude, look the best you can, (get fit if needed, wear some nice clothes, etc.). Target bars and places in the evening that cater to an age group that would be interested in you. You will slaughter the snatch!
> 
> I'm happily married, but damn I wish this was around when I was single. Here is a good example. Nice girl, polite conversation for most of the ride, she had some drinks but she wasn't like wasted. Nice rack, real bubbly personality, especially as the chatting continued. I had her laughing most of the ride.
> 
> ...


I usually wear shorts and t-shirt. Do you think an upgrade in my wardrobe would help?


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I usually wear shorts and t-shirt. Do you think an upgrade in my wardrobe would help?


Initial perception is key, dress good, smell good, look good, feel good. Work out if needed. Add in some humor and a great personality (seems like you have already) and you will kill it.

There are so many ways to approach this. You don't have to admit you drive full time, dress to the 9s and make some stuff up.

When you meet a chick, or a crowd that is cool, call it quits for the evening and hang out with the people if invited.

Turn the application off, park the ride, get some drinks.

Or just continue to drive in the evening, accept calls from female names or whatever you are into. Eventually, you will get that single occupant lady that didn't get what she was looking for at the bar/club and then bingo, she offers to go up to her place.

Shits easy, just don't make it hard. Be confident, expect nothing, be carefree, the Uber gods will shower you with snatch.

Act like you got something (happiness and humor) they want and they will eat it up.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberUber81 said:


> Initial perception is key, dress good, smell good, look good, feel good. Work out if needed. Add in some humor and a great personality (seems like you have already) and you will kill it.
> 
> There are so many ways to approach this. You don't have to admit you drive full time, dress to the 9s and make some stuff up.
> 
> ...


Very brave and possibly deadly...

At least in the states...

All it takes is one crazy person...

To screw up your Uber livelyhood...

Its a hard way to get a warm place...

And could backfire on you...

And don't forget to wear your gloves...8)

Is it THAT EASY where you are???

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Dude, look the best you can, (get fit if needed, wear some nice clothes, etc.). Target bars and places in the evening that cater to an age group that would be interested in you. You will slaughter the snatch!
> 
> I'm happily married, but damn I wish this was around when I was single. Here is a good example. Nice girl, polite conversation for most of the ride, she had some drinks but she wasn't like wasted. Nice rack, real bubbly personality, especially as the chatting continued. I had her laughing most of the ride.
> 
> ...


What happened after gulp anyhow?



steveK2016 said:


> Its what you do bro!


Man, he's right! You seem to have no problem telling long painful stories. Please, pretty please, tell us the SantaCam story!

Or perhaps you really do feel like you were at fault for what you did?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

uberRog said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Why do you post your comments...
> 
> ...


When you read Rakos' comments...

Imagine in your head the voice...

of Christopher Walken...

or William Shatner...

it makes reading them so much easier!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> When you read Rakos' comments...
> 
> Imagine in your head the voice...
> 
> ...


What about Obama haha


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> What happened after gulp anyhow?
> 
> Man, he's right! You seem to have no problem telling long painful stories. Please, pretty please, tell us the SantaCam story!
> 
> Or perhaps you really do feel like you were at fault for what you did?


No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.

The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.

The next year I took it to a whole new level. I tore out a lot of the inside of our fireplace and chimney so i could fit into it and bought a Santa suit and made a video of Santa coming out of the fireplace. This year my wife seemed to get pretty angry about the damage to the fireplace, but after she saw my daughter's reaction, she seemed to forget it.

The one thing about me, is that I always have to out-do myself. So the next year, I brought a big 500 lb reindeer into the house and Incorporated it into that Year's Santa cam. Unfortunately since it was a large animal with huge antlers, he did a lot of damage in our porch. He also pooped in the porch, and although I cleaned it up, the smell lingered long after.

When my hot-tempered wife came home, she kept asking me what happened in the porch. I kept telling her that I brought a reindeer into the house. This made her angrier because she thought I was just joking. I was feeling kind of smug, because I knew I could prove to her I was telling the truth. Finally I showed her the video of the reindeer, and she went absolutely ballistic! I mean completely completely pissed off! I said " I told you I was going to be doing a video of Santa and Rudolph this year, what did you think I was going to do?"

Well, Christmas came again and once again my daughter's reaction was priceless. "He brought the reindeer inside the house!!!!"

I became very proud of this video, and I tended to show it too many of my friends and also to many friends of my wife. They all laughed and were amazed. My wife kind of laughed along with everyone, so I thought she was on board with me now.

So Christmas was once again approaching, and I knew I had to outdo myself again this year. So I took out a loan, and made a few payments (like in autumn time). And this pretty much brought an end to everything.

She was saying this was just an example of thousands of things like that and she wouldn't take it anymore.

So... here I am divorced.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> So... here I am divorced.


How to get a divorce. Do some passive aggressive crazy stuff.

Almost as good as Sam Kinison's (RIP) method but with less self destructive drug use.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


Son of a...  no words


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


Dude! You know what I've been your biggest defender here, and I've taken heat for it! but this one is over the top. Sorry man this one really strains credibility. Ripping apart your fireplace? I honestly believe you are crazy enough to do that. A 500 pound animal in your home? Mmmmm maybe you just put antlers on your dog like the Grinch did?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you didn't take out a loan for Santa's hookers?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

SadUber said:


> It's true.
> This is the reindeer video:


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It's true.
> This is the reindeer video:


Son of a...!!!  wow.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It's true.
> This is the reindeer video:


Dude! My monocle just popped out!

I was wondering if you grabbed this from someone else, but this video seems to be put on by a Minnesota Fun.

Pretty sad if you once identified yourself as Minnesota Fun actually.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> It's true.
> This is the reindeer video:


OMG!!! I am flabbergasted...8O

1. If your wife couldn't get on board with this...then you were headed for disaster already...

2. This has a highly professional look and made WELL and should be shared as much as possible...

3. The one most importantly this was made for got extreme enjoyment...8)

4. OMG...What a DAD!!!!!!!

5. I am somewhat an expert as I have assisted Mr. Kringle more than you could imagine...

6. Mr Kringke, AKA SANTA CLAUS only occasionally allows himself to be filmed...

7. I'd say you caught him in the act...

8. To you he's real...To her he's real...

I feel you my friend...

I had my divorce papers delivered to me...

At high noon...

while working as a Santa (helper)...

In the biggest mall in Dallas...Galleria...

Just under 40 years ago...

And told I couldn't see my only child...

Hang in there...it DOES get better!

The Spirit of Santa IS alive!

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I had my divorce papers delivered to me...
> 
> At high noon...
> 
> ...


Are you serious? Man, your story is even more tragic than Su's.

I'm just wondering what was planned for the "out doing myself" sequel.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> Are you serious? Man, your story is even more tragic than Su's.
> 
> I'm just wondering what was planned for the "out doing myself" sequel.


1000% true...

Been married three times since...

Have five little monkeys...

And five little grand monkeys...

I want him to know life goes on...

He is a treasure...

Puts his thoughts into real action...

Wish more Dad's were like him...8)

You go SadUber and never look back...

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> When you read Rakos' comments...
> 
> Imagine in your head the voice...
> 
> ...


Thanks !
Christopher Walken all the way !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Imagine Christopher Walken...

Throwing lots of poo...8)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> When you read Rakos' comments...
> 
> Imagine in your head the voice...
> 
> ...


Thanks !
Christopher Walken all the way !

.



Uber Crack said:


> What about Obama haha


No



Rakos said:


> Imagine Christopher Walken...
> 
> Throwing lots of poo...8)


Chris is a Natural Poop Slinger !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> Every parent does a SantaCam or something similar for their kids. What's the story?


I have no kids. What the heck is a Santa cam?


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Very brave and possibly deadly...
> 
> At least in the states...
> 
> ...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It's true.
> This is the reindeer video:


I am impressed at the lengths you go to to make your daughter happy! you are to be commended!

My only other comment is about the reindeer, and is the same thing I said when I saw Carol Doda years ago in San Francisco - "Holy sh*t! Look at the size of that rack!"


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Every parent does a SantaCam or something similar for their kids. What's the story?


They do?

I am a parent. Of 2.

What's a Santa cam?

You got an elf? Pic to prove.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I usually wear shorts and t-shirt. Do you think an upgrade in my wardrobe would help?


Shorts dont exactly scream "oooh manly"



SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


If they even got meds to kick the ADDs into gear....surely they got some prescription emergency brakes for your compulsive, tunnel-visioned self-one-upmanship project manias???

Seriously though, sounds like you lose all self control and disconnect entirely from reason and common sense... its like a compulsive gambler or gaming addict personality disorder.

Thats probably WHY you dig fuber, you'r3eout there trying to do the highest number of trips in your city for the day or something....and the whole thing is like an augmented reality video game that sucks you in.

PS fyi, DSM classifies that as a full-blown MANIC EPISODE (btw manic does *not* mean what most think it does....rather, its that euphoric high-on-own-harebrained-plans state....except most family dudes just buy the derelict carcass of some old Camaro or something, shove that into a storage unit after wifey yells at them, and finally run around and tell EVERYONE how you in the process of a classic car rebuild/restore ....for a few weeks, until the excitement and enthusiasm bottom out)



Uberingdude said:


> Dude! You know what I've been your biggest defender here, and I've taken heat for it! but this one is over the top. Sorry man this one really strains credibility. Ripping apart your fireplace? I honestly believe you are crazy enough to do that. A 500 pound animal in your home? Mmmmm maybe you just put antlers on your dog like the Grinch did?


Truly...


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

None of us should be diagnosing SadUber 
We do not KNOW him, therefore, we do not have all of the info needed for an accurate clinical diagnosis.
Also, I would bet that none of us are qualified.


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

I need to smoke some weed after Uber tonight and revisit this thread. I can't seem to grasp the totality of everything I've read (and seen) here while sober.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael-MS said:


> I need to smoke some weed after Uber tonight and revisit this thread. I can't seem to grasp the totality of everything I've read (and seen) here while sober.


Now that my friend is deep...8)


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Another SadUber story. They never have anything to do with Uber but he has found an outlet where his writings are read and responded to as if they actual took place. It must be a great release for him. Just don't take any of it as reality. He's a good story teller.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


Still not the whole story. What did you take a loan out for on the last chrismas?

Overall, its probably the cost of all this. You were unemployed as you become divorce, so im willing to bet you were unemployed when you took out a loan for your lastest christmas shenanigans?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have no kids. What the heck is a Santa cam?


Its like a fake camera ornament or other thing that you put up and tell your kids that its a live cam to santa. So santa is always watching. Its a modern upgrade to elf on a shelf, which was a doll of an elf that supposedly reported back to santa if youve been naughty or nice.

The santa cam just made more sense to modern children then some elf doll somehow talking to santa.

Why he needed to get a loan to pull off a santa cam is very interesting to me.

Tell us more, stop holding back SadUber


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

After the "...gulp..."

More polite declination. I'm 3 kids deep with a hot wife that keeps the balls drained. I'd be a fool to mess it up.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberUber81 said:


> After the "...gulp..."
> 
> More polite declination. I'm 3 kids deep with a hot wife that keeps the balls drained. I'd be a fool to mess it up.


That's why as an Uber or Lyft driver..

Its always good to "just say no"...8)

Rakos

PS. It also applies to taxi drivers...Butt taxi drivers always follow their own rules...8)


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Another well written short story.
> 
> I wonder what someone would want to do for their daughter that leads to their wife divorcing them.


Pimp'n her out!!! Share eco 101.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> In another thread someone asked the question, "what do you like about Uber?" The more accurate question to ask is how has "Uber changed you?" I honestly believe that Uber has changed me more than any other event in my lifetime.
> 
> Last year I was trying to do something special for my daughter for Christmas and this became the catalyst which led to my wife divorcing me. So after this event, I just lied around on my bed every day with my old cat Fuzzy feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> ...


A Chordectomy may be in order . . .


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

darkshy77 said:


> Pimp'n her out!!! Share eco 101.


Nothing funnier than jokes about sex trafficking of young children. Jeez Mods...ban this dude!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I feel a lot the same way SadUber. I feel like I have lived vicariously through others many exciting adventures that they have related to me.
> 
> My car is not as cool though, and I'm not so good at adding to their experience actively.
> 
> While it is amazing that I have had such beautiful people in my car, I'm also not banking on any romantic contact coming out of Uber or anywhere else in my life. I think I decided I'm happier with my dog and my cat anyway.


See how happy they are the next morning.
10 years from now . . .



Rakos said:


> I dont do this for the money...
> 
> Never have...never will...
> 
> ...


Hobby Drivers


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The Opiate epedemic really needs to be Addressed.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Congrats on your feature Sad Uber


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Still not the whole story. What did you take a loan out for on the last chrismas?
> 
> Overall, its probably the cost of all this. You were unemployed as you become divorce, so im willing to bet you were unemployed when you took out a loan for your lastest christmas shenanigans?


You know the one guy in your neighborhood who goes out and buys $5,000 worth of Christmas lights at Home Depot the day after Christmas? The one who spends March, April, and May programming, and then June, July, August and September wiring them up to a computerized light controller, and most of October and November stringing them on his house?

Then the Friday after Thanksgiving his house is lit up with 2,600,000 LED Christmas lights that all flash in sequence to a Mannheim Steamroller rendition of "Silver Bells" played over a PA system he put in the front lawn?

You know, that guy? The one that causes traffic in your subdivision to increase 7,000% because everyone in town wants to see the spectacular light show? The one you and your neighbor wonder about why that guy would do something like that?

Guess who it is in Apple Valley, MN...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> You know the one guy in your neighborhood who goes out and buys $5,000 worth of Christmas lights at Home Depot the day after Christmas? The one who spends March, April, and May programming, and then June, July, August and September wiring them up to a computerized light controller, and most of October and November stringing them on his house?
> 
> Then the Friday after Thanksgiving his house is lit up with 2,600,000 LED Christmas lights that all flash in sequence to a Mannheim Steamroller rendition of "Silver Bells" played over a PA system he put in the front lawn?
> 
> ...


I can't even! No!!!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Are you all high or something?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Why so many stockings SadUber?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Are you all high or something?


High on the uber life, if you must know


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


Yeah you totally over did it



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Another SadUber story. They never have anything to do with Uber but he has found an outlet where his writings are read and responded to as if they actual took place. It must be a great release for him. Just don't take any of it as reality. He's a good story teller.


Except he has videos


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> The Opiate epedemic really needs to be Addressed.


Opiates USUALLY just make their fans lounge drowsily on the couch, nod off, and/or scratch themselves though...

If this was in fact a drug interaction / side effect, looks more like serotonin storm syndrome from stacking SSRIs with controlled stimulants...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> You know the one guy in your neighborhood who goes out and buys $5,000 worth of Christmas lights at Home Depot the day after Christmas? The one who spends March, April, and May programming, and then June, July, August and September wiring them up to a computerized light controller, and most of October and November stringing them on his house?
> 
> Then the Friday after Thanksgiving his house is lit up with 2,600,000 LED Christmas lights that all flash in sequence to a Mannheim Steamroller rendition of "Silver Bells" played over a PA system he put in the front lawn?
> 
> ...


I checked out some of the other videos put up by "Minnesota Fun." Looks like he had some videos of some themed Ice Castles like Aztec Ice castle, Totally SadUber's M.O. I'll have to go back and check them out more closely when the pings slow down


----------



## Shawn Cody (Aug 11, 2017)

Well written story and I admire your honesty. If driving Uber rocks your world, by all means, keep doing it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> Why so many stockings SadUber?


Mom, dad, daughter, cat, dogs, hamsters, I think there was one for the hermit crab also. For the record, that was not my idea.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Are reindeer plentiful in Minnesota?


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

MarcG said:


> Are reindeer plentiful in Minnesota?


that's what I wanna know. being an Australian I am totally ignorant of Minnesota wildlife


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

If. Lyft really wants to expand its Rider Base just sent this thread to all Uber Passrngers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MarcG said:


> Are reindeer plentiful in Minnesota?


Not Anymore !

Have you seen the price of Beef lately ?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ya'll getting trolled and don't even know it, best kind of troll.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Ya'll getting trolled and don't even know it, best kind of troll.


My brother, a writer, was 21 when he graduated college - and I was 16. 
His senior project was a collection of short stories. 
After reading them, I asked him, "are these true?!"
He answered: "does it matter?"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Mom, dad, daughter, cat, dogs, hamsters, I think there was one for the hermit crab also. For the record, that was not my idea.


Santa cam loan story please


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Santa cam loan story please


Not much to say. My daughter was saying she wanted to leave something out for Santa's elves the next Christmas to see if she could get them on camera.

I looked into places like this http://www.shortdwarf.com/rent-a-midget-dwarf-talent-actors-entertainment-in-minnesota/ and had conversations about prices and so on.

And got money for the deposit.

I had a great story in my head. Using stop motion camera, Jack Frost was going to turn the living into a winter wonderland, but then santa and his elves would show up and save the day.

Well, it only happened in my head in the end.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Not much to say. My daughter was saying she wanted to leave something out for Santa's elves the next Christmas to see if she could get them on camera.
> 
> I looked into places like this http://www.shortdwarf.com/rent-a-midget-dwarf-talent-actors-entertainment-in-minnesota/ and had conversations about prices and so on.
> 
> ...


You took out a loan for the deposit on a hired drawf?

Did you get enough on the loan to pay the remander as well?

I swear this is some entertaining bs but knowing you and seeing that youtube channel, all your disco uber and rainforest uber actually makes sense.

Has to go extreme, hadnt learned his lesson after losing his family because of it. Come on man...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You took out a loan for the deposit on a hired drawf?
> 
> Did you get enough on the loan to pay the remander as well?
> 
> ...





steveK2016 said:


> You took out a loan for the deposit on a hired drawf?
> 
> Did you get enough on the loan to pay the remander as well?
> 
> ...





steveK2016 said:


> You took out a loan for the deposit on a hired drawf?
> 
> Did you get enough on the loan to pay the remander as well?
> 
> ...


He's doing him. I think it's cool. 



Uber Crack said:


> He's doing him. I think it's cool.


Not sure why that posted 3 times. Maybe the two times I ripped you a new one then deleted it haha


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I started Uber in May and I did so for supplemental income for my own business which is slow in the summer and to keep me busy. It has supplied me with much more than a part time income as I really do enjoy the job and meeting so many different people. They are very interesting for the most part with just a few miserable or snooty people mixed in who I try to make laugh or at least have a good experience. Mostly I run at night and I am glad that I can help people to get home safely. I know that sounds corny but I shudder to think of some of these people trying to drive home in their condition and those they might wreck into while driving intoxicated or how life changing a DUI can be monetarily and otherwise. Also taking people to work or home from work between 2am and 5am in a smallish town, you get repeat customers often and get to know them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> He's doing him. I think it's cool.
> 
> Not sure why that posted 3 times. Maybe the two times I ripped you a new one then deleted it haha


So you think its cool to go so far overboard that it creates a financial burden on the family so much that it causes the wife to file for a divorce?

The guy took out a loan to put a deposit on a friggin' dwarf. Its one thing if he had a trust fund burning a hole in his pocket for all these shenanigans but clearly he doesnt if the wife walked out on him.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So you think its cool to go so far overboard that it creates a financial burden on the family so much that it causes the wife to file for a divorce?
> 
> The guy took out a loan to put a deposit on a friggin' dwarf. Its one thing if he had a trust fund burning a hole in his pocket for all these shenanigans but clearly he doesnt if the wife walked out on him.


I suspect there was far more than just the money aspect involved.

In his own words - _"She was saying this was just an example of thousands of things like that and she wouldn't take it anymore."_

"All in all it was, just a brick in the wall."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I suspect there was far more than just the money aspect involved.
> 
> In his own words - _"She was saying this was just an example of thousands of things like that and she wouldn't take it anymore."_
> 
> "All in all it was, just a brick in the wall."


Tearing apart the chimney and fixing it wasnt cheap. Reindeer rental aint cheap. Repairing the damage it did on the porch aint cheap.

Plus he had the time to build these huge ice structures then light them on fire in their back yard. Seems he had too much time on his hands and not enough financial contribution. Most of the time, it boils down to money.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Tearing apart the chimney and fixing it wasnt cheap. Reindeer rental aint cheap. Repairing the damage it did on the porch aint cheap.
> 
> Plus he had the time to build these huge ice structures then light them on fire in their back yard. Seems he had too much time on his hands and not enough financial contribution. Most of the time, it boils down to money.


Yup, money is and has been the cause of many a divorce.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So you think its cool to go so far overboard that it creates a financial burden on the family so much that it causes the wife to file for a divorce?
> 
> The guy took out a loan to put a deposit on a friggin' dwarf. Its one thing if he had a trust fund burning a hole in his pocket for all these shenanigans but clearly he doesnt if the wife walked out on him.


Yeah I think he's cool. And interesting. And creative and imaginative and most of all I don't see him being negative on people's posts giving his opinion on their personal lives that you really don't know anything about, also off topic. But mainly condescending and rude. Yeah I haven't seen that in sad uber but I see it in you, since you asked. But I probably don't know you, that's why I deleted my original rant. You may be nice for all I know. You just came across as negative and over opinionated in this post. Hopefully you're better than this usually. Take care. Just a tip...try to be decent to random strangers on the internet. Thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> try to be decent to random strangers on the internet. Thanks.


What's the fun in that?

This is more than likely an elaborate troll, so I play into it to further the story line. Like an interactive movie!


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol your change in profile pic changed my life... I didnt realize how goofy i looked.

Cant do a whole lot about it, but i can at least shake the hair out straight.



Adieu said:


> Shorts dont exactly scream "oooh manly"
> 
> If they even got meds to kick the ADDs into gear....surely they got some prescription emergency brakes for your compulsive, tunnel-visioned self-one-upmanship project manias???
> 
> ...


Ok buddy. Everyone isnt in the OC. Jeezus...

What are you doing if you arent trying to take the most trips in your town? Like... Thats what we get paid for... I get you might see the occasional surge, but here it is almost never. Further, when it does surge, there is an app going around that will help riders avoid it, so you aint gonna get one.

Lastly, if you feel a need to talk about someone like you know them, at least read all their posts.



Michael1230nj said:


> The Opiate epedemic really needs to be Addressed.


Where tf did that come from? You know weed is not an opiate, right? Neither is ADD medication. Are you a robot? What the actual hell man?


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber changed my life my tell the little guy to f himself and take all you can from someone else.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I suspect there was far more than just the money aspect involved.
> 
> In his own words - _"She was saying this was just an example of thousands of things like that and she wouldn't take it anymore."_
> 
> "All in all it was, just a brick in the wall."


When I came down to it, I was married to the wrong person. I spent all of October making a cool haunted made in the front yard. Wife never set foot in it once, and got pissed when I had it extend into the house.

She had a cute divorced friend that always showed interest in all my projects. She spent lots of time touring my maze and said she wished she could help scare the kids on Halloween.

I always wondered if she liked me. Wish I could find her now. Like I said. Married to the wrong person.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> When I came down to it, I was married to the wrong person. I spent all of October making a cool haunted made in the front yard. Wife never set foot in it once, and got pissed when I had it extend into the house.
> 
> She had a cute divorced friend that always showed interest in all my projects. She spent lots of time touring my maze and said she wished she could help scare the kids on Halloween.
> 
> I always wondered if she liked me. Wish I could find her now. Like I said. Married to the wrong person.


That's ok SadUber...

It took me 4 times before I got a keeper...

And the best part is my dog found her...

You need to listen to the animals...

They are wise beyond their years...

Good Luck!

Rakos


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> When I came down to it, I was married to the wrong person. I spent all of October making a cool haunted made in the front yard. Wife never set foot in it once, and got pissed when I had it extend into the house.
> 
> She had a cute divorced friend that always showed interest in all my projects. She spent lots of time touring my maze and said she wished she could help scare the kids on Halloween.
> 
> I always wondered if she liked me. Wish I could find her now. Like I said. Married to the wrong person.


Been there, done that, got 3 different T-shirts as souvenirs.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Its he$$ being a cheap gyppsy taxi...8O


You aren't cheap Rakos...

You are easy...8O


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SadUber said:


> When I came down to it, I was married to the wrong person. I spent all of October making a cool haunted made in the front yard. Wife never set foot in it once, and got pissed when I had it extend into the house.
> 
> She had a cute divorced friend that always showed interest in all my projects. She spent lots of time touring my maze and said she wished she could help scare the kids on Halloween.
> 
> I always wondered if she liked me. Wish I could find her now. Like I said. Married to the wrong person.


In my experience (as an idiosyncratic person) idiosyncrasies are 'cute' and 'endearing' - until you marry them.
Then they're just annoying.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

( You took out a Loan for a Deposit on a Hired Dwarf) Whatever else happens that line makes reading this Forum worth it.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

After reading this thread, I'm convinced that SadUber is the Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Much like SadUber 's post St NIcks story is crazy and hard to believe but I choose to believe both stories. You're awesome SA....


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It helped me make a paycheck when nobody was hiring.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

At first I was thinking Leoncavallo, but now I'm inclining toward György Ligeti. Y'know, for the musical biography.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Yeah you totally over did it
> 
> Except he has videos


SadUber always tells some ridulous and unbelievable claim or story. I just shake my head and wonder who the heck is gonna believe that.

And then...he releases a video...to show he was telling the truth.

And my jaw drops, once again.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SadUber said:


> In another thread someone asked the question, "what do you like about Uber?" The more accurate question to ask is how has "Uber changed you?" I honestly believe that Uber has changed me more than any other event in my lifetime.
> 
> Last year I was trying to do something special for my daughter for Christmas and this became the catalyst which led to my wife divorcing me. So after this event, I just lied around on my bed every day with my old cat Fuzzy feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> ...


Seems so sad that your life was such a pile of crap before that Ubering is an improvement


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> Seems so sad that your life was such a pile of crap before that Ubering is an improvement


What's more sad is your mean comment on this post


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> What's more sad is your mean comment on this post


Mean comment? Really snowflake?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> Mean comment? Really snowflake?


Yeah, really. 
I may be a snowflake, I'll own it, but I just don't understand how someone can say something mean like that to a random stranger they don't know because it's anonymous. And then get called out and STILL not see a thing wrong with it. Lol  smh


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Yeah, really.
> I may be a snowflake, I'll own it, but I just don't understand how someone can say something mean like that to a random stranger they don't know because it's anonymous. And then get called out and STILL not see a thing wrong with it. Lol  smh


You think that was mean? The guy clearly needs to take look at his life if he thinks Ubering is an improvement. Sometimes the truth hurts. But they still need to hear it


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> You think that was mean? The guy clearly needs to take look at his life if he thinks Ubering is an improvement. Sometimes the truth hurts. But they still need to hear it


Do you really think that you have enough information to form that opinion and that your opinion is relevant or constructive to him? How can what you said actually benefit him? Please let me know? Or is it more about seeing your own writing putting someone down in order to elevate yourself? I'm trying to understand you and the point you're trying to make.

I think (please forgive me if I'm wrong) that you're avoiding looking at your own life instead. Maybe you have some stuff going on with you that's bringing something negative into your comment. I think that happy and fulfilled people rarely need to find fault with or pick on others. You'll notice that successful people are usually more encouraging and helpful than degrading. I hope you're doing alright in your life.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Damn This sad Uber thread for some reason that I can not Comprehend brings out the Worst in a lot of us.

Also I thought Rats comments were fair and that he was Attacked for no Reason.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Do you really think that you have enough information to form that opinion and that your opinion is relevant or constructive to him? How can what you said actually benefit him? Please let me know? Or is it more about seeing your own writing putting someone down in order to elevate yourself? I'm trying to understand you and the point you're trying to make.
> 
> I think (please forgive me if I'm wrong) that you're avoiding looking at your own life instead. Maybe you have some stuff going on with you that's bringing something negative into your comment. I think that happy and fulfilled people rarely need to find fault with or pick on others. You'll notice that successful people are usually more encouraging and helpful than degrading. I hope you're doing alright in your life.


SadUber himself told us his life was a sad pile before Uber. His wife left him, walked out with his young daughter and hed been wallowing in his own self pity in bed all day with his cat fuzzy, unemployed, until he started driving Uber. its all in the original post....

The observation that life sucked so bad that Uber is an improvement is fairly accurate. To him it was bad, so Uber did improve it. Hopefully he has bigger dreams than being an Uber driver for the long forseeable future....


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Alright I accept what you guys are saying. Maybe I just felt bad for sad uber. I mean I can say my life is shit but I don't need other people telling me it is. Thanks for saying something.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It's all good.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> SadUber himself told us his life was a sad pile before Uber. His wife left him, walked out with his young daughter and hed been wallowing in his own self pity in bed all day with his cat fuzzy, unemployed, until he started driving Uber. its all in the original post....
> 
> The observation that life sucked so bad that Uber is an improvement is fairly accurate. To him it was bad, so Uber did improve it. Hopefully he has bigger dreams than being an Uber driver for the long forseeable future....


Mostly true, although Rat didn't need to put it so bluntly.
Also, he talks about driving Uber as if it's a bad thing. I honestly cannot imagine doing anything that I would enjoy more!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Mostly true, although Rat didn't need to put it so bluntly.
> Also, he talks about driving Uber as if it's a bad thing. I honestly cannot imagine doing anything that I would enjoy more!


Im called an Uber shill routinely on this forum, but youll never hear me utter the words "i cannot imagine doing anything that i would enjoy more (then Uber)!"


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Im called an Uber shill routinely on this forum, but youll never hear me utter the words "i cannot imagine doing anything that i would enjoy more (then Uber)!"


lol



Uber Crack said:


> Do you really think that you have enough information to form that opinion and that your opinion is relevant or constructive to him? How can what you said actually benefit him? Please let me know? Or is it more about seeing your own writing putting someone down in order to elevate yourself? I'm trying to understand you and the point you're trying to make.
> 
> I think (please forgive me if I'm wrong) that you're avoiding looking at your own life instead. Maybe you have some stuff going on with you that's bringing something negative into your comment. I think that happy and fulfilled people rarely need to find fault with or pick on others. You'll notice that successful people are usually more encouraging and helpful than degrading. I hope you're doing alright in your life.


He stated plenty of evidence. I merely commented that he, by his own admission, went from sad to slightly less sad. Why am I obligated to "benefit" him? How was I trying to elevate myself? I think maybe you are trying to judge me by some touchy-feely standard that you hold that is just blather. Thanks for trying to make me out to be a failure in life, thus showing you don't follow your own standard.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> lol
> 
> He stated plenty of evidence. I merely commented that he, by his own admission, went from sad to slightly less sad. Why am I obligated to "benefit" him? How was I trying to elevate myself? I think maybe you are trying to judge me by some touchy-feely standard that you hold that is just blather. Thanks for trying to make me out to be a failure in life, thus showing you don't follow your own standard.


I acknowledge reading your reply. 
Apologies for going mom-mode for sad uber.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Mostly true, although Rat didn't need to put it so bluntly.
> Also, he talks about driving Uber as if it's a bad thing. I honestly cannot imagine doing anything that I would enjoy more!


I do believe driving for Uber is a bad thing. It pays about 1/4 before expenses what I used to make before I became disabled. I will admit the work is enjoyable most the time, but that doesn't pay the bills.



Uber Crack said:


> I acknowledge reading your reply.
> Apologies for going mom-mode for sad uber.


"Mom-mode" lol


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rat said:


> I do believe driving for Uber is a bad thing. It pays about 1/4 before expenses what I used to make before I became disabled. I will admit the work is enjoyable most the time, but that doesn't pay the bills.
> 
> It IS very sad and shocking at the pay cuts and how it's a minimum wage job. If it didn't have other good things about it, most drivers would quit. I'm addicted to it. Hence the name


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> No, I did nothing wrong. Here's the whole story of what happened. Several years ago my daughter was about 4 years old or so and was just learning to become excited about Santa. So that Christmas I put a Christmas bell inside the fireplace. The next day she became very excited about Santa leaving a bell behind.
> 
> The next Christmas I hired a professional photo editor to photoshop a picture of Santa and his reindeer on top of our roof. Of course she was psyched about that also.
> 
> ...


Bumping this Christmas story so all our new members can enjoy a true classic.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Rakos said:


> I dont do this for the money...
> 
> Never have...never will...
> 
> ...


I only do this for money and I don't understand anybody who says all I do this to meet people, I've never met an Uber passenger who said I came here to meet an Uber driver.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I only do this for money and I don't understand anybody who says all I do this to meet people, I've never met an Uber passenger who said I came here to meet an Uber driver.


Meeting cool people is a fringe benefit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Meeting cool people is a fringe benefit.


But not why we do this.
We do this for money


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Look, I'm a geezer.
Had a whole life, and retired.

I was a principal computer systems engineer for the 17th largest corporation in the U.S.

I get pax that use the devices I worked on. Pretty much any nurse or Dr.
80% of the hospitals in the U.S. use my server system design, so pax often recognize my former employer., and their products. That's cool.

I got a 50+ exec with a new girlfriend in her 30s.
Big bucks, top of his life, tipped me $20 for saying so.

I get a lot of cool rides... Bonus, but I drive for money.


----------

